# All in one cycle shorts and jersey



## steveindenmark (4 Dec 2016)

All in one cycle shorts and jersey. Do such things exist? I don't like cycle shorts by themselves and the straps on the bib shorts annoy me.

If the all-in ones do exist, what do they call them.?


----------



## dim (4 Dec 2016)

wonsie shorts?


----------



## r04DiE (4 Dec 2016)

Mankini?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Dec 2016)

Yep, Rockymountain has it, a skin suit is what you're looking for.


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2016)

Be aware, some skinsuits you have had in the cupboard for 20 years may have somehow shrunk.


----------



## DCLane (4 Dec 2016)

+3 to a skinsuit. They don't normally come with pockets though.


----------



## User33236 (4 Dec 2016)

DCLane said:


> +3 to a skinsuit. They don't normally come with pockets though.


The Champion System Distance skinsuits come with pockets.


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2016)

DCLane said:


> +3 to a skinsuit. They don't normally come with pockets though.


I've got a Gallibier one without pockets but I think they do one with.


----------



## DCLane (4 Dec 2016)

HLaB said:


> I've got a Gallibier one without pockets but I think they do one with.



You're right - their Rapide Aerosuit at £84: http://galibier.cc/product/rapide/


----------



## slowmotion (4 Dec 2016)

r04DiE said:


> Mankini?


I think that Bruno has the answer.


----------



## currystomper (29 Mar 2017)

Yup, for TTs (time trials) they do use skinsuits, but generally not what you would wear for a Sunday run as the only pocket is for your race number!!

http://www.yourclubshop.co.uk/clubs/cycling-clubs/cyclechat/cyclechat-custom-bodyfit-race-suit.html


----------



## jefmcg (3 Apr 2017)

Also look at trisuits, and for winter....this

Trisuits generally have pockets.


----------



## mick1836 (3 Apr 2017)

I'm for it if they all look like this.


----------

